# cockatiel scared of other birds



## Hunter (Jul 28, 2017)

I got my 2 budgies for like 3-4 weeks now. Whenever I bring them out or if my cockatiel, Coco, gets near them, Coco does her best to get away as she is scared for some reason. I don't know exactly, all I know is the female budgie tends to bite with Coco and I haven't seen my male budgie do much. Anyone got any tips? I would love if they got along but I know every bird has a different personality so it can't be forced.


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

It takes time for them to get used to eachother. Maybe the female budgie bites your cockatiel because she is scared, too. Let them out of their cages at the same time to play, under supervision. Let them get used to eachother at their own pace 

They might not ever like eachother. Or they might end up liking each other after all. If they can learn to get along whilst out of their cages (so on "neutral ground" like a play area) that would be great and you should be happy about that. But that will also take time to find out, and might never happen.

Use lots of positive reinforcement in letting your birds get to know eachother better. Good luck!


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Budgies think they are bigger than they are and are very boisterous where as cockatiels are quite gentle and total pushovers they don’t always mix well because of their different personalities


----------

